# Marinara



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm sure most everyone may have a thought on this right down to the it's actually pronounced. So what's your best, favorite, favorite multiple use for, and most cherished method (I.E. fresh tomatoes vs. canned, best canned product?...)


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

You got that right! I hate when I get Maranara made with dried herbs, man that sucks! I was out to lunch the other day and ordered a seafood bowl with Clams, Mussels and Shrimp, the Seafood was cooked perfect but the sauce was made with dried herbs, I ate the seafood and tossed the sauce.
I like the Stanaslatutis canned sauce. I explode the garlic, Basil, little oregano, some red pepper flakes and Some Bay leaves in hot Olive Oil (not necessary to use EVOO) then add some red wine, the tomatoes and simmer for about 45 minuites adjust the S&P at the end. Chill and heat to order a bit of a pain but it keeps a nice color and texture as well as a "fresher" taste than some steam table aged Maranara.
I am assuming Maranara and not tomato sauce or Italian Gravy, etc


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, right on, blueschef! There is actually a difference between marinara and "gravy". A friend of mine that runs an Italian joint around the corner where I live uses a "gravy" for his multipurpose red sauce and will make a marinara to order if someone askes. As far as herbs go...fresh is always best! I like a simple combo of flat leaf parsley and basil minced super fine. I start my marinara out with small dice onion and a puree of carrot and celery to saute. Than with the fresh minced garlic and deglaze witha bit of dry white wine. Tomatoes? Saporito have never let me down as well as 6-IN-1 crushed plumb tomato.


----------



## skilletlicker (Aug 19, 2005)

:look: 
What is the difference?


----------



## blueschef (Jan 18, 2006)

All the "real" Marinaras I have heard of have no onions, etc and they are "fresh" not cooked for hours.


----------



## jolly roger (Jan 27, 2006)

And a marinara will have a "chunkier" texture like a saucy pomodora.


----------

